# WiFi Signal Boosting



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Ok Bt router in cupboard up stairs signal ok all over house but slow to me, so what’s good to boost signal to down stairs?
Also I have log cabin in Hardin with cat 5 Ethernet from router and very weak WiFi from house router , so would it be best to boost signal downstairs as closer to cabin ? Or maybe covert Ethernet to WiFi at cat 5 plug advice and best cost effective solutions advice welcome, thanks Derek


----------



## Mikesphotaes (Jul 24, 2016)

BT mesh is the best plan.


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

Are you saying that as you move away from the router the speed drops or the connection speed appears slow all over the house?


----------



## NeilG40 (Jan 1, 2009)

Mikesphotaes said:


> BT mesh is the best plan.


+1

I got them as my car wouldn't connect to the bt homehub.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Mikesphotaes said:


> BT mesh is the best plan.


Thanks Mike , posted on another site and 3 said same , seems mid system good option, looking at putting one connected to Ethernet socket in kitchen/family room as upstairs we don't use WiFi much, the other unit in my log cabin office in garden again connected to Ethernet plug.
I just want faster WiFi for iPad and MacBook Pro usage, all tv's and other equipment all cabled into each bed room with a few netgear network witches in new kitchen I did two cat 6 A cables down from router, would 5hat help the speed of WiFi on these devices or will the devices limit the benefit?, thanks Derek


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Andy from Sandy said:


> Are you saying that as you move away from the router the speed drops or the connection speed appears slow all over the house?


No in log cabin office in garden it's hard wired from house but weak WiFi signal, and router upstairs I feel WiFi slowing down as iPad browsing slow and hanging of late, but we are always on Netflix or prime video at same time, we are on bt business fibre optic


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

You might be suffering from the stay at home traffic. As you probably know the full data rate is shared out with your neighbours.

You might find some software that will show if the traffic is just slow or you are getting errors in the data that is having to be sent a few times before you get it clean.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Andy from Sandy said:


> You might be suffering from the stay at home traffic. As you probably know the full data rate is shared out with your neighbours.
> 
> You might find some software that will show if the traffic is just slow or you are getting errors in the data that is having to be sent a few times before you get it clean.


Started before lockdown yes bandwidths being stretched at present


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Went with 3 disk BT whole home mesh system and its transformed the wifi from average 40 to 120mb/s to 400 to 600mb/s on average throughout the house and cabin office, all 3 discs connected to ethernet as well, even garden and garage has good coverage as well, thanks Derek


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Derekh929 said:


> Went with 3 disk BT whole home mesh system and its transformed the wifi from average 40 to 120mb/s to 400 to 600mb/s on average throughout the house and cabin office, all 3 discs connected to ethernet as well, even garden and garage has good coverage as well, thanks Derek


Which ones / where did you get from ?

Been thinking about something like this...

Cheers


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Andyblue said:


> Which ones / where did you get from ?
> 
> Been thinking about something like this...
> 
> Cheers


These , Currys were great price matched amazon at £171 last week, and great contactless collection through app at store open boot type reg number and car colour on app and out in boot in two min great service, I took triple pack I may buy 1 more in future transformed my WiFi , but will depend on type of house you have mine is timber frame block exterior built in last 25years

https://www.currys.co.uk/gbuk/compu...dJhjdGfUNNqtqunVZE8aAkfiEALw_wcB&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Derekh929 said:


> These , Currys were great price matched amazon at £171 last week, and great contactless collection through app at store open boot type reg number and car colour on app and out in boot in two min great service, I took triple pack I may buy 1 more in future transformed my WiFi , but will depend on type of house you have mine is timber frame block exterior built in last 25years
> 
> https://www.currys.co.uk/gbuk/compu...dJhjdGfUNNqtqunVZE8aAkfiEALw_wcB&gclsrc=aw.ds


That's great thank you :thumb:

I hear they're easy to set up....


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Set up was ok, just remember to turn office auto join on all devices for current router and put in password for new mesh network disk and tick auto join on all devices then switch Wi-Fi off and on again on each device.
That’s what we forgot to do so took 20min to figure out, also if got Sonos speakers you need to switch onto mesh network for it as well, a quick search on google for that sorted in 29min as well


----------



## Robbles (May 4, 2011)

I have some TP ones that work fine. I've never had any issues.


----------



## AnthonyUK (Jul 25, 2018)

I recently bought some homeplugs that also have wifi extenders built in. I didn't buy them for that but they do work well e.g. At the end of our garden the one in the shed for the security cam also means 100% wifi there too.

The triple pack from Devolo was £40 on Amazon.


----------

